# June Thames Valley Meet



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

So, as I mentioned last week I will be looking to keep the first meet of each month in Marlow and then another meet closer to other areas of the thames valley in either the 3rd of 4th week of the month (feeler thread to go up)

So here we go....

Wednesday 4th June 7.30pm

Location

The Three Horseshoes
Wycombe Road
Marlow
Bucks
SL7 3RA

I WILL BOOK A TABLE THIS TIME PROMISE!!!!!

Jim you can bring Debs again 

Attending:

Jess
Penny +1
Jim +1 possibly
MighTy Tee (richard)
Korry
NaughTTy
SlineTT +1
Gone ape

J
xx


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Me 'n 'im please Jess


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks Penny 

J
xx


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

Hopefully yes with +1, but may be moving house close to that. I'll have to update nearer the time.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

all updated 

J
xx


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

I'll be there, possibly a +1 again but don't typically know that for sure until nearer the time.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks Jim 

J
xx


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Me please!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

In the diary to give the TT it's monthly blast.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Yes please


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

All updated thanks guys & gal 

J
xx


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Us two once again....


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

All updated 

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

bump AHEM 

J
xx


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Yes please, now that I have a piece of paper that proves the car won't kill anyone to death on the way.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Woohoo! Lol I'll update it 

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

bump!

J
xx


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Can I have a look at everyone's wheel nut keys, as I can't find mine and need the code for ebayage. Must have left it in one of the wheels last month


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Ooops! :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

ha ha yea, I ended up getting all mine replaced by Audi cost about £30 I think

J
xx


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Yes I imagine it's embedded in a pheasant somewhere near West Marden


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

You could look at mine... If I had the slightest idea where it was!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'll have mine anyway 

J
Xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

good turn out, but a bit far for me for an evening


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

That is a +1 for me. Deb will be along too

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh! I managed to scuff one of my alloys as well! Getting refurb next weekend after yet another tattoo

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

woohoo!

but oops! how did you manage that?!

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

C'mon guys and girls the meet is wednesday? Any other takers as I'll be booking the table either this evening or tomorrow

J
xx


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

We're going to have to pull out of this one unfortunately - we're moving house over the course of the next week and a half and things are a little hectic as a result. I've managed to use less than a tank of fuel in the TT-S since the last meet!

We'll be back for July's meet provided everything has settled down.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

ow ok Tim, good luck with the move!

J
xx


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks Jess - we're looking forward to being at the next one!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Table is all booked guys from 7.30 under my name 

J
xx


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

So sorry Jess, just got home from work & something's come up so I don't think I'll be able to make it tonight. If I can, I will but it's not looking likely

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Booooooooooooooo!

J
Xx


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Hi Sharn x


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Ha ha I'll tell her you said hi lol

Thanks for coming guys was yet another great evening

J
Xx


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks for a great evening again Jess.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you for organising a wonderful meet. See you all next time....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Ditto above - thanks again for organising Jess. Was great to see everybody 

(Sorry this is a bit late - been just a bit busy of late!  )


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Not good enough I'm afraid lol

J
xx


----------

